# electrical outlet with a ESB port



## mrl (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi,
I'm thinking of installing an electrical outlet with a USB port.

I'm wondering if I would need a surge protector with it when I plug my iphone, kindle, etc into it



mike


----------

